# Thermaltake Eureka



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2006)

Thermaltake is making a variety of products for computer enthusiasts: cases, coolers, power supplies, water cooling and other accessories. The Thermaltake Eureka is their latest full-tower case. It has a solid front door and is made from all aluminum with a brushed metal look. Sliding drive rails and tool free drive cages make installation easy. A removable motherboard tray completes the feature set of this high-end case.

*Show full review*


----------



## Migons (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't had time to say this before, but I really need to mention about the excellent quality of review images. I just love them, especially the close-look-shots. Not many sites have as high image quality as TPU has. Huge thanks for W1zzard's Powershot Pro1 and his tripod!


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

Nicely done W1zz ... especially the drives in backwards   does make for a cleaner look... sweet case


----------



## G.T (Feb 7, 2006)

Case looks like it's robbed many of the best features from the utterly stunning Shark case from Thermaltake.  Especially the side honeycombe grill.

I'll be getting the Shark over this case though, still it's pretty nice and the features I like are all in here. =]

Good review.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2006)

Migons said:
			
		

> I haven't had time to say this before, but I really need to mention about the excellent quality of review images. I just love them, especially the close-look-shots. Not many sites have as high image quality as TPU has. Huge thanks for W1zzard's Powershot Pro1 and his tripod!





 



no tripod for these two .. i think i took like 20 pics and picked the least blurry ones


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 7, 2006)

gotta love quick cmos's. nice review but i wish one of a large case companies would make a case that had like the cd drives in the side or whatnot for sittin against a wall. anyway nice review i just wish a had the cash for one.


----------



## djbbenn (Feb 7, 2006)

Great review... the conclusion is a lot better than "mm i love". 

-Dan


----------



## Migons (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, this review didn't contain so much those images that I meant, but especially in mobo reviews...


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice review.  I like the little add ins on the pictures.


----------



## Jak Crow (Feb 11, 2006)

This case, the Shark, and the Antec P160 are all the same case, and this fact is something that should be pointed out on reviews of duplicate products like these


----------

